# CGC test



## DCluver33

I don't know how many of you remember, but Dodger and i took the CGC test in December and passed every test but the meet the other dog test. We ended up failing the CGC, and since then I've been taking him to any pet store about every other day to work on his listening skills around other dogs. So far he does really well in the store listening to me. 

We retake the test Tuesday and I hope all our hard work will pay off and we'll pass this time. I just gotta remember that I can talk to him the entire time and ignore the tester people and every one else and just focus on me and my dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am sure you will do fine - fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## rgollar

Good luck to you. I take mine in 3 weeks and I pass every one with no problem except the 10th thing and that is leave the dog with some one else. I just know my dog is going to fail this. We practice in class every week and he just whines for me until I come back. So I understand how frustrating it can be to pass them all but one. I wish the best of luck and hopefully with your hard work it will pay off.


----------



## codmaster

Good luck!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Good luck! Fingers and paws crossed for you in CT!!


----------



## KZoppa

good luck Steph!!!! cant wait to hear the results!!!


----------



## cshepherd9

Good Luck!! I just started a CGC class and the meet other dogs part is the ONE item on the test that worries me the most. Now that it is getter warmer I am hoping to get Willow out more and work on this.


----------



## DCluver33

I plan on spending every day this weekend at a pet store with dogs to really work him, plus I gotta get him a smaller martingale the one he has now is a little too big lol.

oh and thanks guys!!!


----------



## bigdavejoker

Good luck I want to start preparing Millie for a CGC test in the next 6 months and that is the test I fear the most. She gets so excited about other dogs. I really have to work more on getting her focus and keeping her calm when she meets and interacts with other dogs. I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## Pattycakes

Good luck to you both! Let us know how it goes as soon as you can!


----------



## DJEtzel

I want to get Frag a CGC so bad, but his aggression is starting to get worse and there's room for a LOT of improvement leaving him with someone- and I have no help there.


----------



## Lilie

Remember your dog can feel your apprehension! Be positive! Don't give him more reason to be worried!


----------



## DCluver33

Lilie said:


> Remember your dog can feel your apprehension! Be positive! Don't give him more reason to be worried!


that's why I think it'll help if I just ignore everybody and jus focus on him and me. thanks for the advise


----------



## Jax's Mom

I don't know if it was cheating but I took the dogs to the dog park and went straight to the test on our day LOL
They normally go farily often, but this way they were just to seeing many dogs that day, and the tester dog was just another dog 
There was no big production and they just sniffed a few times and moved on.


----------



## DCluver33

Jax's Mom said:


> I don't know if it was cheating but I took the dogs to the dog park and went straight to the test on our day LOL
> They normally go farily often, but this way they were just to seeing many dogs that day, and the tester dog was just another dog
> There was no big production and they just sniffed a few times and moved on.


I should try that thanks . my tester last time had me and the other person come face to face, stop, have the dogsnsit and you're supposed to shake hands but I never did because I was trying to get dodger to focus on me. I thought about taking him to the park where they're holding the test for a week beforehand but I don't want the tester person to see me because she hold ob classes there's as well.


----------



## koda00

Good luck, good luck, paws crossed for you
I also failed the 1st time. He passed everything except sit/STAY, he followed me. Tried it two times too. He had no prob. w/other dog or me leaving the room.

Best of luck to you both


----------



## King&Skylar

Good luck!!!!
I want skylar to get a CGN (canadian equivalent) but we're still working on the stranger petting thing lol!


----------



## DCluver33

thanks guys! I'll keep you updated promise!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

You and Dodger relax, enjoy yourselves and have fun. You will do great. 
Can't wait to hear back.


----------



## GSDOWNED

Good luck to both you and Dodger. I'm sure he will do it.


----------



## DCluver33

today's the day!!!!!!!! so far he's tired from yesterday and this mornings walk hehe Operation wear out the German Shepherd is working so far hehe


----------



## Lilie

Good luck! Be positive! Let us know ASAP!


----------



## DCluver33

thanks Lillie!!! I'm not even thinking about it, both of us are calm and relaxed and I'm trying to stick to our normal routine so he doesn't know what's up lol. I worked his butt off yesterday so he's still a little tired from that so that helps lol. If we don't pass tonight I'll just wait until he's done with his next OB class then I'll retake it, possible with a different evaluator.


----------



## Lilie

Well it sounds like you've got the right mind set. It's great if you pass, but not the end of the world. 

I'm hoping for the best........


----------



## koda00

Good luck Steph! im sure you two will pass w/flying colors


----------



## Pattycakes

Good luck! Let us know how it went!


----------



## DCluver33

thanks guys!!! I'll let you know ASAP. I promise!!!

I think since we already took it once I'm so intimidated and I know what to expect so that helps


----------



## Lilie

They say with public speaking, if one is nervous they should picture everyone in the crowd in their underwear. I'm not so sure it would work if you pictured the other dogs in their panties...


----------



## DCluver33

Lilie said:


> They say with public speaking, if one is nervous they should picture everyone in the crowd in their underwear. I'm not so sure it would work if you pictured the other dogs in their panties...


HAHAHAHA :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GSDOWNED

Any news yet?


----------



## DCluver33

I haven't taken it yet lol we don't take it until 7:45. I'll update you guys before i leave the park on how we did promise!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

We will be waiting!


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm waiting!


----------



## Zeusismydog

Keeping our fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Lilie

C'mon! How'd it go?


----------



## selzer

Any news?


----------



## DCluver33

haha I meant 7:45 my time lol I have an hour till test time. you guys are funny.


----------



## DJEtzel

Dang. I forgot about the time difference.


----------



## DCluver33

DJEtzel said:


> Dang. I forgot about the time difference.


haha do you guys think working near an ob class is a no no?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

It is now 7:51pm here in So Cal. She will be a while.


----------



## KZoppa

SO?!?!?! Whats the news?!


----------



## DCluver33

well we failed it again  we did the meet a dog first and he couldn't even do that so we never took the rest of the test  BUT she gave me pointers so we're going to a park everyday and taking another ob class before we take it again.


----------



## GSDOWNED

DCluver33 said:


> well we failed it again  we did the meet a dog first and he couldn't even do that so we never took the rest of the test  BUT she gave me pointers so we're going to a park everyday and taking another ob class before we take it again.


 
Oh rats! Keep up the good work. I'm sure with persistance and determination, you guys are going to pass.


----------



## selzer

Bummer. You will get there, don't worry.


----------



## KZoppa

sorry Steph! you'll get there though! you're working really hard with him!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Sorry you didn't pass the test. =( you will get next time.


----------



## DCluver33

yea what's frustrating though is I took him to anpsrk and he couldn't careless about the other dogs  oh well. third times the charm right? although we're not taking it again until he's completely desensitized to other dogs. who knows he may never get his CGC but I'm gonna keep trying


----------



## codmaster

Hey! He *will* get it. Keep practicing! And keep up your faith in your dog!


----------



## DCluver33

I meant PARK stupid a$$ iPhone sorry for the language I'm just really tired, hungry, and frustrated.


----------



## Lilie

It was a very good attempt! Your pup has come a long way since you first tried the test. So you have something to be really proud of. I've no doubt that will all the hard work you (and your pup) are putting into this, ya'll will earn your CGC next time.


----------



## DCluver33

Lilie said:


> It was a very good attempt! Your pup has come a long way since you first tried the test. So you have something to be really proud of. I've no doubt that will all the hard work you (and your pup) are putting into this, ya'll will earn your CGC next time.


thanks Lilie  we're not taking it again until I know he will pass with out a doubt and if that means waiting a year then so be it. 

I'm planing on doing what I did with cars. go to a park everyday and plant his furry butt down somewheres and let dogs pass him until he could careless about them. go to a different park each week or so. second part is to sign him up for an OB class or two then re take the test again. 

I will get him to pass this test even if it kills me.

or go to a dog park and just sit outside. lots of excited dogs that's what I need lol. because if he can ignore an excited do he can certainly ignore a calm well behaved dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I am sorry to hear you guys did not pass. 

When you do the test do you give him solid commands? You can tell him to sit and "leave it". Part of proofing in obedience is to have your dog on a sit and have other dogs heel around you. Your dog has to keep eyes on you and the other dogs have to keep eyes on their handler. This is a good exercise for the CGC too. 

I know with a little more work you guys will pass.


----------



## gsdraven

Kathy's suggesting is a good one.

I have another question... when you take the test, what is going on around you? I wonder if he ignores the other dog in the park because there is so much to see and smell but when you take the test, the only thing to focus on is the tester and the other dog? Maybe you need to work on the greeting with less distractions (which is a crazy concept, I know).


----------



## Zeusismydog

I am sorry to hear the news. My dog Zeus, who was my service dog took 3 trys to pass it. He just wouldn't let me out of his site. I am sure you can do it. Just think of the fun you will have while you are working towards it. You will get to spend a lot of time just sitting and chilling, working around other dogs and such. You are a great dog mom  Another place you can go is just sit outside a pet store like petsmart. Don't go in just roll the windows down a bit and watch the other dogs go in. When he get better you can sit outside the store, far enough away that it is not to stressing for him. Then work your way into the store 
Just keep your chin up and kudos for your hard work.


----------



## DCluver33

thanks for the suggestions. when we took the test i worked him doing some ob near an ob class that was full of dogs and he was listening to me. there were some dogs that passed by us and I told him leave it, which he did, then watch me, which he did. after he says hi he calms down and ignores. 

when we did the dog part I took a couple of steps told him sit then watch me which he was doing really well, i think what killed it was the other person came up to us to fast, but he was listening to me to a point.

when we took our first ob class the trainer had me put dodger in a down or a sit then had the other dogs walk around us and he was cool as a cucumber and couldn't careless. so I dunno it's something that we have to work on and I'm going to do what ever it takes to get him to pass, even if it means taking it ten times.


----------



## DCluver33

there was a ton of activity going on around us. I made sure to go at least an hour before to get him used to the activity, which he calmed down really quick. when we did the dog part there was some lady and her dog watching, but dodger ignored that one and wanted to greet the test dog. 

when I take him to petsmart (about every other day) he listens really well with the other dogs around, now I just need to take him to a busy park and do the same thing.


----------



## Zisso

Sorry to hear that you didn't pass again, but thrilled to know that my dog won't be the only one to ever fail too.

I have been scared to take the test with Zisso because I am afraid he will fail that same part. He would do fine and pass the whole test if someone else could do the meet the other dogs part for me, but he feels my tension down the leash and I blow it for him. 

I like the idea of taking him to a park, sitting the fuzzy butt down and letting him see other dogs pass us until he doesn't feel so tense and actually thinks it is boring. My problem with that tho is that I have two dogs and can't sit still that long with them...partly because I can't handle sitting still that long and partly because they won't do it either. Gotta be on the go all the time, unless we are at home. Personally, I can't afford to take the class. I know that Z will pass every other aspect of it. I worry that Nadia would flip out when I leave her with a stranger and I worry about a stranger trying to brush her.


----------



## DCluver33

zisso- if we can power through it so can you guys!! you'll get there I can feel it


----------



## Pattycakes

Sorry to hear that you didn't pass. But it sounds like you have a good game plan to help him get better with other dogs.  Keep us posted on his progress and I know the next time you take the CGC...you both will pass!  Keep up the great work you are doing with him.


----------



## DCluver33

Pattycakes said:


> Sorry to hear that you didn't pass. But it sounds like you have a good game plan to help him get better with other dogs.  Keep us posted on his progress and I know the next time you take the CGC...you both will pass!  Keep up the great work you are doing with him.


I will give updates, possibly weekly updates if I remember. thanks


----------



## hunterisgreat

DCluver33 said:


> I will give updates, possibly weekly updates if I remember. thanks


I'm gonna be in the same boat with the BH. Katya reacts if a dog challenges her in any way (eye contact, growling, etc).


----------



## DJEtzel

^ Frag reacts if a dog simply exists.


----------



## hunterisgreat

DJEtzel said:


> ^ Frag reacts if a dog simply exists.


We are slowly (emphasis on slow) fixing her dog aggression


----------

